# Three day old rejected lamb - can it be reunited?



## BoPeep75 (Feb 3, 2021)

I’m new to keeping sheep, and we recently had lambs for the first time.  I had done a ton of reading on sheep in general and lambing, but not much on rejection.   I didn’t think it would be an issue since our ewe had historically given birth to twins and done great.  Our breed is Katahdin. She dropped the lamb early February 1, well before we thought she was due from the breeder or I would have put her up. Had my husband not looked out and seen them early in the morning I do believe they might have died, it was so cold. I don’t know if it was the fact they were separated for a bit (she had left him to give birth to the second and then he was brought into the barn bc he was shaking so badly) or the fact that the little ram has a bit of a sharp tooth, but the mother repeatedly would headbutt him away. After the fourth time I quit trying to put him in there.  I have been bottlefeeding him but I was wondering if it was too late to get a head gate and possibly force the bond. I had a little hope when I brought him into the barn yesterday and she seemed to recognize him and nicker at him. But I definitely did not want to take a chance with bringing him back into her pen.  I always thought that after 24 hours it would not happen. Please let me know if I’m wrong.  Thank you!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 3, 2021)

You could try, if their poo smells like the ewe she will likely accept it as her lamb but some just never accept a lamb. The people i know who use the headgate method leave the ewe locked in for 2 days then check if she will accept the lamb, if not it's a bottle lamb.


----------



## BoPeep75 (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

